# Anyone ever use Garlic cloves instead of or with wood for smoke?



## handymanstan (Feb 19, 2014)

I read on a food site where a guy puts cloves of fresh garlic in his charcoal for smoke.  Says it imparts a smoked garlic flavor on meat.

Anyone ever try this?   I love garlic so I want to try doing this on some ribs with apple or cherry wood.

Stan


----------



## venture (Feb 19, 2014)

Tried it with wood smoke many years ago?

Decided there was better use for garlic.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## poppa j (Feb 19, 2014)

I tried it once. Agree there are better uses for garlic. Actually gave it a burnt taste. Used it with chicken.


----------



## madman mike (Feb 19, 2014)

use dried garlic flakes if you are going to try it.

I use many kinds of dry herbs and spices in my wood blend depending on what I'm smoking. Never tried garlic though.


----------



## handymanstan (Feb 20, 2014)

Thank you all for your responses. I don't want a burnt taste so I guess I will just put the garlic on the meat instead of in the charcoal.  It sounded interesting though.

Stan


----------



## mdboatbum (Feb 20, 2014)

Try it out and see what happens. Just a piece or two of cheap chicken so you're not out a bunch of money if it doesn't work out. I know onions are added to the coals to generate more aroma by some restaurants. I've tried it a couple times and can't definitively say whether or not it altered the flavor a whole lot, but the aroma was INCREDIBLE.


----------



## handymanstan (Feb 20, 2014)

Mdboatbum said:


> Try it out and see what happens. Just a piece or two of cheap chicken so you're not out a bunch of money if it doesn't work out. I know onions are added to the coals to generate more aroma by some restaurants. I've tried it a couple times and can't definitively say whether or not it altered the flavor a whole lot, but the aroma was INCREDIBLE.


Thanks for the answer.  You are right what do I have to loose trying on a couple of chicken thighs. If its bad the dogs wont care and if its good then something new to do. When you tried did you use fresh or dried?  On the site I saw it he was using a fresh head and tossing a few cloves in every 1/2 hour or so.

Stan


----------



## alblancher (Feb 20, 2014)

I've seen people on TV use dried herbs particularly Rosemary, Thyme, Oregano, Lavender to add flavor to  cold smokes.  If you use garlic I would use the dried leaves not the corns or bulbs.  I bet fish cold smoked with Rosemary or Lavender would have a tremendous taste, probably very subtle


----------



## handymanstan (Feb 20, 2014)

alblancher said:


> I've seen people on TV use dried herbs particularly Rosemary, Thyme, Oregano, Lavender to add flavor to  cold smokes.  If you use garlic I would use the dried leaves not the corns or bulbs.  I bet fish cold smoked with Rosemary or Lavender would have a tremendous taste, probably very subtle


Thanks Al,  So many things to try.  I will be sampling some cheese I did with herbs for the first time this weekend.

Stan


----------



## mdboatbum (Feb 20, 2014)

I used onions, not garlic and they were fresh. Just cut one in half or quarters and tossed in the fire basket.


----------

